# Quappen im Teich??



## Paulchen (16. Jan. 2008)

Hallo alle Teichfreunde!! 

Ich hätte da mal eine spezielle Frage an Euch.
Hat jemand schon mal von Euch Quappen im Teich gehabt??  
Finde Sie von der Form und Farbe cool  Glaube aber nicht das Sie für einen Koiteich von nutzen wären?
Bei uns ist das Koifieber ausgebrochen,jeder der ne Pfütze im Garten hat schimpft sich jetzt Koi-teichbesitzer!!:crazy 
Bin immer noch am Überlegen 
Ist von mir aber erst mal eine Idee von einen anderen Teich 
Danke Euch schon mal für die eine oder andere Antwort. mfg Paulchen


----------



## fischfarm-schubert (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Quappen im Teich??*

Hi, Quappen sind gewaltige Räuber, die Fische bis zur Hälfte der eigenen Größe fressen. Wenn man mehrere Quappen zusammen setzt, bleibt eine übrig.


----------



## Paulchen (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Quappen im Teich??*



			
				fischfarm-schubert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Quappen sind gewaltige Räuber, die Fische bis zur Hälfte der eigenen Größe fressen. Wenn man mehrere Quappen zusammen setzt, bleibt eine übrig.


 Nabend...
Wäre doch mal was neues im Teich oder 
Halt mal was nicht jeder hat oder?  mfg..


----------



## Paulchen (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Quappen im Teich??*



			
				fischfarm-schubert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, Quappen sind gewaltige Räuber, die Fische bis zur Hälfte der eigenen Größe fressen. Wenn man mehrere Quappen zusammen setzt, bleibt eine übrig.


 
Sag mal wie sieht es den mit __ Störe aus??
Form und Art ist ja auch ne Klasse für sich 
Bei ca 30000 l was wäre da so stk-zahl die Grenze?? 
 mfg Paulchen


----------



## herbi (16. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Quappen im Teich??*

@ Paulchen

...bitte sei mir net böse...aber weder Stör noch __ Quappe gehören in einen Teich...es sind __ Flußfische und wandern,...zu ihren Laichgründen Flußaufwärts...

...laß das und setz dir lieber schöne Goldfische oder wenns sein muß auch Koi ein....achte aber drauf das diese Fische auch genügend Wasservolumen zur verfügung haben...

Hier mal ein Bild von diesen Räubern, für die die keine Quappe ( Rute ) kennen, ein absoluter Räuber und mit dem __ Aal verwandt...!


----------



## stu_fishing (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Quappen im Teich??*

Hallo zusammen!

Quappen sind die einzigen Dorschartigen im Süßwasser und somit nicht mit __ Aal, __ Wels oder wasauchimmer verwandt sondern mit Schellfisch, Dorsch und Co.
Mal davon abgesehen, dass es Räuber sind sind das auch extreme Kaltwasserfische- in einem Gartenteich der sich relativ schnell aufheizt haben sie sicher nichts zu suchen!

Bei 30 000l würde ich keine __ Störe einsetzen- es sei den du hast einen Frischwasserzufluß! Ich selbst habe ca 75 000l, und habe nur Jungfische zur Aufzucht im Teich, sobald sie größer werden kommen sie in meine Fischteich der ein wesentlich größeres Volumen besitzt und über Quellqasser verfügt.

LG Thomas


----------



## herbi (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Quappen im Teich??*

@ Thomas....

.....Schande über mich....ich hätts eigentlich wissen müssen...!!   

Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht , das die __ Quappe nicht mit dem __ Aal verwandt ist.... 


Klarer Fehler von mir....:sorry :sorry :sorry


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Quappen im Teich??*

Hi Herbert,

Loto lota wird auch "__ Aal"__ rutte genannt.

Wie dem auch sei, ist ein eindeutiger Kaltwasserfisch (ist hier wortwörtlich zu nehmen ). Normalerweise ist sie in eiskalten "Hoch"gebirgsseen oder kalten Flüssen (ist ein Eiszeitrelikt) zu Hause. Warmes Wasser verträgt sie noch schlechter als Forellen. Z.Zeit ist es ihnen übrigens schon heiß genug (Laichzeit)
Die __ Quappe ist übrigen nachtaktiv und versteckt sich tagsüber, mit "Fischgucken" wärs daher eh nix  

MfG Frank


----------



## Paulchen (17. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Quappen im Teich??*

  Hallo erst mal an alle ...
Danke erst mal für vielen Antworten von Euch 
Wie schon im Vorfeld erwähnt,habe ich die eine oder andere Idee was anderes zu machen? 
Bin mir zwar sicher,das es ein Koiteich wird,aber noch nicht zu 100%
Mein Freund und ich haben voriges Jahr seinen Teich neu angelegt mit ca 
30tL und der __ Fischreiher hat den Fischbestand ,der NEU und teuer war ,fast total gekillt!!   
Taurig aber war!!

Wustet Ihr,das die __ Quappe in Deutschland zu den stark gefährdeten Tierarten gehören ??

Mit den Bezeichnungen liegen einige gar nicht mal so verkehrt!!
Nur kennt jeder Sie unter einen anderen Namen!!

Am Bodensee nennt man sie Trüsche,
in der Schweiz- Trische,Treische
in Östereich- __ Rutte 
..süddeutsch auch Ruppe,Aalrutte,Aalquappe oder Aalraupe,
..norddeutsch auch Quappaal .....usw.
              mfg das Paulchen


----------

